# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  ساخت دیتابیس از نوع Sql server Express

## booysusa

درود دوستان
میخوام بانک اطلاعاتی برنامه ام از نوع Sql server Express باشد
روش ساخت بانک های اطلاعاتی Sql Server Enterprise و یا Sql Compact را میدانم، ولی شیوه ساخت Sql server Express رو نمی دانم

در نت هم گشتم درست متوجه نشدم چطوری و از کجا باید شروع کنم برای ساخت، اگر امکانش هست لطفا راهنمایی کنید
سپاس


مشخصات برنامه:
زبان سی شارپ
ویژوال استودیو 2015

----------


## booysusa

مهندسین عزیز راهنمایی لطفا

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
به صورت ساده بخوام بگم اینها ورژن های مختلفی از sql server هستند و تفاوتی در طراحی و ساخت جداول ندارن. فقط ورژن express امکانات کمتری داره و enterprise نسخه کاملتری هست. یعنی در زمان اجرای نرم افزار در سیستم کاربر نسخه express یکسری امکانات کمتری به کاربر میده مثل محدودیت در حجم دیتابیس و ... ولی همانطور که گفتم برای ساخت جداول و ... تفاوتی ندارند. این لینک رو مطالعه کنید. البته خودم از compact استفاده نکردم دوستان دیگه اگه نظری دارن بفرمایند.

----------


## booysusa

> سلام
> به صورت ساده بخوام بگم اینها ورژن های مختلفی از sql server هستند و تفاوتی در طراحی و ساخت جداول ندارن. فقط ورژن express امکانات کمتری داره و enterprise نسخه کاملتری هست. یعنی در زمان اجرای نرم افزار در سیستم کاربر نسخه express یکسری امکانات کمتری به کاربر میده مثل محدودیت در حجم دیتابیس و ... ولی همانطور که گفتم برای ساخت جداول و ... تفاوتی ندارند. این لینک رو مطالعه کنید. البته خودم از compact استفاده نکردم دوستان دیگه اگه نظری دارن بفرمایند.


تفاوتون رو میدونم
منظورم شیوه ساخت دیتابیس اکسپرس هست، اونو نمی دونم
برای ساخت کجا برم؟

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

SQL Server Management Studio

----------


## booysusa

پس اینی که من از داخل محیط ویژال استودیو ساختم چی هست؟ Local هست یعنی؟

----------


## booysusa

پس اینی که من از داخل محیط ویژال استودیو ساختم چی هست؟
Local هست یعنی؟

اینو داخل خود برنامه ویژوال استودیو ساختم و از اس کیو ال استودیو منجمنت استفاده نکردم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> پس اینی که من از داخل محیط ویژال استودیو ساختم چی هست؟
> Local هست یعنی؟


بله دیتابیس تون به صورت لوکال ساخته شده! فرقی نداره که با ویژوال استودیو بسازید یا با SSMS فقط ویژوال استودیو امکانات کمتری داره برای ساخت دیتابیس! 
نوع Sql Server هم که تو تاپیک قبلی توضیح دادند!

----------


## booysusa

> بله دیتابیس تون به صورت لوکال ساخته شده! فرقی نداره که با ویژوال استودیو بسازید یا با SSMS فقط ویژوال استودیو امکانات کمتری داره برای ساخت دیتابیس! 
> نوع Sql Server هم که تو تاپیک قبلی توضیح دادند!


بحث اینه که من نمیخوام لوکال بسازم، میخوام اکسپرس بسازم، چطوری این کارو کنم؟
امکانش هست مرحله به مرحله یکی از دوستان لطف کنند توضیح بدن

----------


## booysusa

دوستان راهنمایی لطفا

----------


## رامین مرادی

> دوستان راهنمایی لطفا


اسپرس ساختنی نیست. شما همون دیتابیستو بساز. بعد رو سیستم مشتریت نسخه اکسپرس رو نصب کن . برا کانکشنت هم از کد زیر استفاده کن.تموم
این برا اتچ کردن دیتابیست(که بار اول که نرم افزارت ران میشه دیتابیس رو به سرورت باید اتچ کنی)

 
Server=.\SQLExpress;AttachDbFilename=C:\MyFolder\MyDataFile.mdf;Database=dbname;



بعد کانکشنتو اینجور مینویسی


Server=.\SQLExpress;Database=myDataBase;User Id=myUsername;
Password=myPassword;

----------


## booysusa

> اسپرس ساختنی نیست. شما همون دیتابیستو بساز. بعد رو سیستم مشتریت نسخه اکسپرس رو نصب کن . برا کانکشنت هم از کد زیر استفاده کن.تموم
> این برا اتچ کردن دیتابیست(که بار اول که نرم افزارت ران میشه دیتابیس رو به سرورت باید اتچ کنی)
> 
>  
> Server=.\SQLExpress;AttachDbFilename=C:\MyFolder\MyDataFile.mdf;Database=dbname;
> 
> 
> 
> بعد کانکشنتو اینجور مینویسی
> ...



بسیار سپاس جناب مرادی گرامی
پس من با Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio بسازم

----------

